
View Internet Porn, Get Blackmailed - joeyespo
http://www.businessinsider.com/internet-porn-blackmail-2012-11
======
jfaucett
This has been pretty rampant in germany, I had to do some reboots for some
friends windows pcs a while back because of the "bundespolizei" virus. Its
pretty clever if you ask me, though on several versions I've seen they had
spelling errors in the german so it wasn't that professional - crazy they
could get 5 mil for it though. Are people really that paranoid about their
porno? who cares in this day and age?

